# Station module



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi!

I'm planing my next HO fremo modules, the Golden Valley.










The setting is western US in the mid 50's. It features a depot, a freight house + a speeder shed, and some industries.
The structures are Walthers Cornerstone Series (Golden Valley...)

Too many tracks? 'wrong' placement of turnouts?...
I'd appreciate input!

/Ulf


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i like. welcome to the forum


----------

